# Led amber light bar



## Lev61 (Nov 21, 2017)

Has anyone ever hard wired a warning light with a cigarette plug?
I have a wolo amber flashing light with a cigarette plug it has on on/off switch and a switch to change the seven flashing patterns. The new chevy truck i put a plow on has a switch and wiring for a warning light. I want to use that light but im not sure how to wire that up without screwing up the flash patterns.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

So there's probably three wires in that cigarette plug.
Positive and negative (ground) for the light.
And a positive for the mode, it'll be color coded, go online and get a manual for the light then wire it up based on the wire colors, best to keep the mode button on a momentary switch.

Edit:
The mode switch is not required, you could pick a mode you like and not ever connect the mode wire


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Yep, like Boss says, I've wired in many like this, just touch the mode wire to ground and it changes the flash mode (ECCO brand) then just tape it back out of the way and your mode is set.


----------



## Lev61 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks guys that was very helpful. I got it all wired up


----------



## KeeganH13 (Dec 8, 2020)

hey guys, hoping you can help me out with something similar to Lev's issue. im trying to wire up 2 individual strobe lights to a switch panel, and then have said switch panel plug into my work trucks cigarette lighter. as both lights originally came with that style plug for a plug&play option, i assumed i could reuse 1 of those for my power/ground. after bench testing everything and seeing that it worked(using a drill battery with pos/neg) i soldered on the cigarette light style plug and tested it. im not sure if the power coming out of my cigarette plug is higher than its supposed to be but it started to melt the wires leading up to my switch panel. ive had my phones charger plugged into that exact port and had no issues. any help is appreciated

single pos/neg for lights and switch panel









3 wire plugs for strobe lights


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Does the switch panel have any fuse protection? It sounds like you either don't have a fuse in line or the fuse you do have is too large. I'd suggest properly sized in-line fuses on both lights. 

Second question. I'm assuming the red wires are positive and black negative. What are the blue wires for and what are they wired to?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Blue is normally the intermittent hot that switches modes for the strobe pattern.

If he is melting wires, he either has a dead short (wired backwards) or is pulling way too much juice for the wire size.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

You and I know that, but it looks like he wired them to the switch somehow. If he hooked it to the positive with the red wire, that would be bad and might explain the smoke signals.


----------



## KeeganH13 (Dec 8, 2020)

Too Stroked said:


> Does the switch panel have any fuse protection? It sounds like you either don't have a fuse in line or the fuse you do have is too large. I'd suggest properly sized in-line fuses on both lights.
> 
> Second question. I'm assuming the red wires are positive and black negative. What are the blue wires for and what are they wired to?


everything is working properly now, there's 4 fuses throughout the system. the main positive line as well as in the control panel have fuses throughout. The blue wire on 2 of the connectors is for switch power. To change the strobe modes of the lights. The blue wire on 1 of them is capped off and not wired to anything. 
the reason the first wires I tried melted was because they were not big enough gauge. Simple as that.
For these lights, you change modes via a momentary switch, it temporarily grounds and the controller changes modes.


----------

